# SE Michigan Tackle shops



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

The fly shop thread got me thinking. I have lived in SE Michigan for four years, and I still haven't learned my way around. 

The only tackle shops I know of are South Street in Belleville and Gander Mountain in Taylor.

So, everyone plug their local Wayne County tackle shop...So I can learn my way around.


----------



## Ninja (Feb 20, 2005)

I know of a good one in Oakland County!!!


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Only run up there when I go to the Dr in west bloomfield  

Plus it's a long drive with that one road shut down right now.


----------



## johnobub (Sep 23, 2006)

snowman11 said:


> The fly shop thread got me thinking. I have lived in SE Michigan for four years, and I still haven't learned my way around.
> 
> The only tackle shops I know of are South Street in Belleville and Gander Mountain in Taylor.
> 
> So, everyone plug their local Wayne County tackle shop...So I can learn my way around.


There's one called Andy's Tackle Box in Melvindale. It's been there a long time.

Andy's Tackle Box
17485 Dix Rd
Melvindale, MI 48122
(313) 388-3474


----------



## esp17 (Jul 1, 2007)

If your ever in flint check out this shop. They have a really big selection of tackle and have things that are tough to find anywhere else.


Fishing Tackle Grab Bag
5521 N State Rd
Davison, MI 48423
Phone: (810) 653-4771


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

that's the biggest thing is the tough to find stuff. It's like you have to go to six different tackle shops just to get what you need....and I completely understand that nobody can carry everything


----------



## HURONFLY (Aug 12, 2007)

My favorite wayne county tackle shop is the little dipper in flatrock.They have a good selection of gear for river fishing for steelhead and smallmouth bass. They stock a good selection of the harder to find float fishing gear.


Littledipper Bait & Tackle
26464 W Huron River Dr
Flat Rock MI 48134
734-782-4277


----------



## Irondust (Sep 23, 2007)

There's an awsome little shop on VanBorn Rd. in Taylor. It's a boat sales place too. I went there for the first time last year during Ice Season. I was blown away by the selection. Good stuff too. Great live bait selection. 

Had lots of hard to find gear too like the original Russian Hooks. 

I'll definately be going back again come winter. I can't remember the name of the place...damn


----------



## Chromedoggy (Mar 25, 2007)

Zubok's on Van Born


----------



## Irondust (Sep 23, 2007)

Chromedoggy said:


> Zubok's on Van Born


Yes...I was very impressed with the place. Went there for waxies and found that he had them plus wigglers, spikes, 2 kinds of minnows and all kinds of stuff. Even had a couple shanties.


----------



## MIfishinGuy (Feb 17, 2005)

well i know there not wayne county but the thread title is SE michigan so we'll get people looking from all over,

Obvious Ones:

1.Cabelas in Dundee
2.Bass Pro Shops in Auburn Hills/Pontiac
3.Dicks Rochester Hills, Madison Heights (sure other locations)
4.Dunhams Rochester Hills, Madison Heights (sure other locations)
5.Gander Mountain Pontiac, Utica (sure other locations)

Not So obvious:
1.Grab bag stated above is a really good one

2.KD outdoors in Waterford/White lake

3. can't think of the name now but its right at the end of M-59 at LSC by selfridge. conveient if you hit the selfridge launch or the channels back there. 

4.City Taxedermy Waterford sells minnows
Don't go there for actual taxedermy though. They screwed up my steelhead mount. (1. caught it in the lake and made it a point to have it look that way, it came back with a rainbow airbrush job. Pink stripe 3 inches tall down the side, ugh dont remind me., 2. im gonna stop ranting cause this is off-topic, but there was many other things wrong.)


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

Lakeside Sport Shop at the NE corner of 10 Mile Rd. & Jefferson in St. Clair Shores. Excellent all-around fishing tackle store specializing in gear for Lake St. Clair and the Detroit & St. Clair Rivers. Packed almost to the point of being claustrophobic, reasonable pricing, an it's been around forever. The #1 shop, IMHO, on this side of town.


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

when we go to the detroit river for walleye we stop at the dipping net (jefferson and soutfield freeway) rich will always have a hot report..

Mikie


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

Lakeside in St. Clair Shores is my favorite by far...I will travel a distance to go in there...it's old school, and that is what I like about it. The furthest thing from "big box" tackle shop.


----------



## jlock (Feb 24, 2006)

If you are fishing the Huron or Erie try Bottom Line across from Lake Erie Metro Park. The little Dipper in Flat Rock is honostly the worst tackle store I have ever been in. The selection is beyond horrible !!! The Bottom Line does not have everything but way more and much better fishing knowledge than the Litttle Dipper. I think that place will close up like all of the other ones in Flat Rock.


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

abstract_72 said:


> Lakeside in St. Clair Shores is my favorite by far...I will travel a distance to go in there...it's old school, and that is what I like about it. The furthest thing from "big box" tackle shop.


 
Agreed. One of the best/last REAL tackle shops around. Specialize in LSC and Det. River gear tho.


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I live in melvindale and frequently visit andys tackle box on dix in melvindale . Also on outer drive just east of southfield they built a new home depot , best buy and meijers . right next to home depot they built a place called the sportsmans warehouse . It is the best spot to find anything you need . It blows gander away . I found all lures and other items to be at least a buck cheaper and the selection is unbelievable . I recommend everyone to take a trip and check this place out . You will not be disappointed and will have a new favorite store to get your tackle . I can see this place running other stores out of buisness in the future .


----------



## BIGSTEW (Mar 14, 2007)

I think the sportsmans warehouse is really great. Their prices are way cheaper than gander on everything i've seen there. The selection is great, especially the fishing department. It beats driving up to bass pro or down to overpriced Cabelas. Just my opinion!


----------



## doublell (Feb 8, 2007)

Lakeside Sportshop Jefferson and 10 mile I have been dealing there for better than 40 years. All you old timers out there remember crazy Ed Sawicki the original owner


----------



## dobes (Feb 16, 2007)

I agree with stew . Anyone that reads this post needs to check out the sportsmans warehouse . Its great to see a store that actually looks out for the customer.


----------



## bassbuster5675 (Nov 21, 2007)

*south street in belleville used to be good until seth sold it and the new owner tries to run it as a 9-5. I mean what bait shop do you know of that closes at 5pm in the middle of summer on a lake as heavily pressured as belleville i don't see the new owner being there very long*


----------

